# gothic2 dndr - wo ist teleportstein



## maxmuster (8. September 2006)

hallo,

habe gothic 2 schon paar mal so durchgespielt und jetzt das add-on 
installiert. laeuft alles wunderbar. bloss wo ich dann in diesen ruinen auf khorinis bin, sagt mit einer der wassermagier, dass der teleportstein zum hafenviertel ganz in der naehe in der ruine ist.
da kann ich ihn aber nirgends finden. wisst ihr das????


----------



## Homerclon (8. September 2006)

maxmuster am 08.09.2006 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> habe gothic 2 schon paar mal so durchgespielt und jetzt das add-on
> installiert. laeuft alles wunderbar. bloss wo ich dann in diesen ruinen auf khorinis bin, sagt mit einer der wassermagier, dass der teleportstein zum hafenviertel ganz in der naehe in der ruine ist.
> da kann ich ihn aber nirgends finden. wisst ihr das????


Du musst ihm Sagen das du die Teleportersteine ausprobieren willst, bzw. das du dir sie gerne mal ansehen möchtest.
Daraufhin gibt er dir ein Schlüssel.
Dann gehst du in den Raum mit dem Becken(in der mitte liegt eine Steintafel), es ist der Vorraum bevor es zum Portal geht. In diesem ist gegenüber der Tür zum Portalraum die verschlossene Tür hinter dem der Teleporterstein steht.

hoffentlich war es verständlich.

Falls du wissen wolltest wo der Teleporter bei der Stadt ist, das sieht du ja dann wenn du durchgehst. Aber sei Vorsichtig dort ist eine Überraschung.


----------



## maxmuster (8. September 2006)

thx


----------



## Todesschleicher (10. September 2006)

Ich hab auch ein problem in DNDR/Normal: Ich soll jetzt das Auge Innos' repariert kriegen, allerdings will Vatras bevor er mir hilft von einem anderen Wassermagier abgelöst werden....also bin ich brav zu der Ruine gedackelt (die Quest hab ich) und hab alle Wassermagier angelabert, aber bei keinem gab es die Gesprächsoption, dass Vatras abgelöst werden will....also mit wem soll ich dafür labern??   Das regt mich inzwischen nämlich echt auf -.- ich bin von Onars Hof, zu Xardas zur Stadt zur Ruine und zurück hab mit jedem gelabert bei dem es ging, aber es hat nichts geholfen    Also pls help.


----------



## Homerclon (10. September 2006)

Todesschleicher am 10.09.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch ein problem in DNDR/Normal: Ich soll jetzt das Auge Innos' repariert kriegen, allerdings will Vatras bevor er mir hilft von einem anderen Wassermagier abgelöst werden....also bin ich brav zu der Ruine gedackelt (die Quest hab ich) und hab alle Wassermagier angelabert, aber bei keinem gab es die Gesprächsoption, dass Vatras abgelöst werden will....also mit wem soll ich dafür labern??   Das regt mich inzwischen nämlich echt auf -.- ich bin von Onars Hof, zu Xardas zur Stadt zur Ruine und zurück hab mit jedem gelabert bei dem es ging, aber es hat nichts geholfen    Also pls help.



Du musst erst die Addon-Story durchspielen.
Nachdem du den Addon-Endgegner besiegt hat geht Vatras' Ablösung automatisch nach Khorinis.


----------



## Todesschleicher (10. September 2006)

ok thx hab es dann auch hier in der Tippsuche gefunden....jetzt erstmal die hässliche AddOnstory spielen    Naya ich häng mich mal dahinter     Danke oh Homers Superhirn (d'oh!)


----------

